# Venice Guide Service - Late November Report



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

The river finally went down, the redfish and trout have moved into the passes. Most of my trips right now are evening trips (they duck hunt in the morning) so I havenâ€™t really been targeting speckled trout. Iâ€™ve gotten to the outside a few times and have only caught a few trout out there too. But the redfish have been insane as usual.

These are pics from my last few trips, enjoy.


----------



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)




----------

